# New iPad adopters, first impressions!?



## TGV (Jan 11, 2009)

Alright boys and girls, now that the wait is over and all of you had the chance to play around with your new iPads, what are your thoughts and impressions?

I truly believe that this is a revolutionary device (long term thought).
One word to describe it, "Accessibility"...

When all family members from your little ones to their grandparents can figure their way around a transparent user experience, and appreciate the beauty and simplicity of a device's hardware and software, then you know that this is something BIG!!!

Ladies and gentlemen, this is the beginning of a new computing era, just wait and see


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't know how we did before this. Seriously, I travel much lighter just because everything I need is in the iPad. 
And so fast!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Another great thing is the battery life: 10h. 
BTW: Don't know why but the wifi version has a better battery life than the 3G, even with 3G turned off!


----------



## AgentX (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm loving mine so far. The only thing I'm having issues with at the moment, is that when typing (maybe moreso when typing quickly), the auto-correction and auto-punctuation tends to fail to engage. Happens more with typing in Safari and BeejiveIM than elsewhere. 

Otherwise, this truly is an amazing device. I haven't been able to put it down since I picked it up yesterday, and I have plenty of other computers and gadgets I use frequently -- maybe not so much anymore?


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

iphoneottawa said:


> Another great thing is the battery life: 10h.
> BTW: Don't know why but the wifi version has a better battery life than the 3G, even with 3G turned off!


Perhaps the battery is a bit smaller to accommodate the 3G transceiver. The 3G version also has GPS/Compass, and those probably use a bit of power too.

Luc


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

ldphoto said:


> Perhaps the battery is a bit smaller to accommodate the 3G transceiver. The 3G version also has GPS/Compass, and those probably use a bit of power too.
> 
> Luc


Good point!


----------



## iPadology (May 29, 2010)

iPad, the ultimate mobile media consuming device poses a huge problem for Canadians. The companies with movie and tv rights will be slow to develop apps. We dont get access to Netflix, ABC player and when available, the Hulu app.

We Canadians are shafted when it comes to video. Books I believe will get added to iBooks fast enough but as a movie and TV buff, the iPad is making Canadians as second class citizens.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

The screen is gorgeous for one. It makes not only my iPhone but my MacBook look like old tech. 

I can't remember who said this when it first came out, but the device really does kind of disappear. I interact with the web in a different way now. There really is something to be said for touching instead of moving a mouse and clicking. I think that alone is probably the biggest innovation with this. 

But the portability, the ability to do so much in any space now is really something. Things I could do with my laptop or iPhone, but didn't because of different reasons, I do with this. I'm typing this from my backyard, comfortably and easily. 

Actually, the comedy writer Dan Harmon of "Community" said it best when he said something along the lines of "Wow, the iPad is really just a big iPod touch. Which is exactly what I needed."


----------



## arbitrage (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovinq it so far. The best things are the speed of response, quality of the touchscreen, battery life is unreal! Also,just the number of different media that you can consume on this thing. I'm using magazines with zinio, books with iBooks, amazon and kobo, movies convertedmthrough handbrake, YouTube clips, etc... Also synched on my two most recent Aperture projects and they synced over very fast eventhough they are around a thousand images each. Cant wait till the camera kit arrives to test that out.

Now despite all the positives, my few gripes are the polarization of the screen that with polarized sun glasses on you can't see it in portrait mode. I'm sitting out on the deck (22deg in Whitehorse) and can't read an ebook with my shades on. other than that, I wish I could have apps download ebooks and mags in the background while surfing the net. I know that is coming this fall with os4 .

Otherwise, this thing rocks, frigin loving it and my MacBook is quickly collecting dust on the coffee table!


----------



## mhcnbc (Mar 28, 2010)

I picked mine up yesterday and it's everything I expected and more. The screen is beautiful and as someone else said, using it is very different from using a laptop. I don't know how to describe it except that it's more personal somehow. And using the virtual keyboard (which I'm using right now) is a LOT better than I expected. I do miss the cursor keys though. As an ereader it's going to be excellent--just what I was looking for. Thank god I didn't get the Sony Daily Edition I almost bought.

And have I mentioned games on the iPad? The screen size doubling for non-iPad apps is pretty good but it'll be even better when more iPad specific apps are available.

I haven't watched any full length movies on it yet, but I think it will be easily do-able.

So far I'm very pleased. My only complaint is that the auto correction will make me an even lazier typist.

Marion


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

ldphoto said:


> The 3G version also has GPS/Compass, and those probably use a bit of power too.
> 
> Luc


I was pleasantly surprised to find out the WiFi model has compass too...for some reason I thought only the 3G had it. Good thing I perused the user manual in iBooks! 

iPad saved the day for us today. We had a meeting that needed a DVD playback and the person who was supposed to bring the DVD could not attend, so I whipped out the iPad with the clip already queued up. :clap: 

Other than that, it will take a little bit, but i can see this completely taking over the need for the Mrs.' ibook.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

I am really digg'n mine. The mail app is great, looks pretty, like the side bar. Books, magazines, e-mail, text documents in general look great, easy to read, look better than on my 2008 Macbook Pro. The screen is beautiful. Typing is actually awesome. Using it on my lap I can type almost as fast as on my laptop, better than expected. I don't have an iphone (I do have a iPod Touch though) and I might not buy one (iPhone) because of the functionality of the iPad. I'll tote around my iPad for a bit before I make that decision. I think I'll probably hand down my iPod Touch too.

The biggest thing I have a problem with is the lack of Multi-tasking, but this issue will hopefully be remedied in the future with an OS update.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Chookaboom said:


> I was pleasantly surprised to find out the WiFi model has compass too...for some reason I thought only the 3G had it. Good thing I perused the user manual in iBooks!


Yes, a friend also insists that only 3G has the GPS. I had a WiFi and it had GPS also!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Never mind. Read th iBook manual as you mentioned and he's right!


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

The wifi model doesn't have GPS, but it is able to use wi-fi hotspots it can see to get a good idea of where it is, in major urban centres this can be surprisingly accurate, mine usually seems to be within a block or two...

as for my favourite features so far... very impressed with the speed and responsiveness, while it doesn't multi-task (can't wait to see os 4.0 on this baby), the speed with which you can switch from doing one thing to another almost makes up for it... almost ;-)

As mentioned the battery life is great, and the ipad specific apps are generally quite good too... I still have a number of iphone specific apps I'm hoping will be updated soon to support the higher res screen, both for the ipad, and the rumoured increase in screen res coming to the new iphone...

As previously mentioned I would have to say the best thing about it is that the device is small enough and mostly screen that it really does just disappear and leave you with the impression you are holding the web in your hand, and not some new fancy tech toy... 

Also filler feature that I will be getting one of these for my mom for is the photo app/slide show capability... she need's a new digital picture frame anyways... for that alone I think it would almost be worth it for here... through in the easy email and web browsing and I doubt she'll use a regular computer anymore... which I NEVER thought I'd be able to say about this device for anyone until I actually used it... but now ever for myself I can easily see not bothering with a laptop on trips... and even at home I can tell my imac is going to be used less... though my usage pattern will likely be mostly to surf the web/play games on the couch while watching tv/movies on the imac across the room....


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

The screen is brilliant. Watching shows on it is such a pleasure.


----------



## alspad (May 30, 2010)

I had a chance to buy a iPad when we were at our home in Palm Springs but decided otherwise as I wanted to have flash on whatever tablet I purchased. I was very interested in the HP Slate but the development of the Slate has been delayed as a result of HP buying Palm and a change of a operating system. So I have purchased the 32GB 3G iPad on Friday at Future Shop and thus far I'm very pleased with it. Thus far I don't miss flash but time will tell.

My main purpose for buying the iPad is for displaying my photos and of course all other stuff that one does when you get one of these in your hands. The photo display is very good but if you are using a high end monitor on your PC/Mac you are not going to get the same quality display. Using picture frame and adding sound tracks makes for an awesome display of your photos. So thus far I'm very pleased with the iPad and very pleased with Telus as my 3G service provider.


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: new owners and their impressions*

I wear transition lens glasses. Would that be a problem reading outside in partial shade?

If I purchased a instructional book, i.e. gardening, small wood projects, knitting/sewing, computer operating systems, any other DIY books, would I be able to really make use of those downloaded books to the same degree as a paper book ? What features of the books would be different or problematic ?

I know that I would be more likely purchasing non fiction instructional or informative books and keep using local library for fiction and NetLibrary audio downloads.

thank you
m.b.


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

I put click to flash on my macbook pro so I could see how the net was without flash, so far I don't miss flash really but I do get to the odd webpage that has it (like disney.com) but rather than thinking why doesn't the ipad have flash I think why does this site use flash because other than a few sites most of the flash content on the web is irritating ads, some of which cover part of the display as they are playing directly over content I actually want to see and you have to wait till they are done


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Lvoing it so far. The iWork suite of apps is great, and I don't find typing on it to be difficult at all. I picked mine up on Friday and haven't turned my Mac on all weekend (other than to sync content to the iPad).


----------



## Lagerstatten (Aug 23, 2007)

So far it has replaced 90% of what I do on my MBP. Sometimes I just need the larger screen size/resolution and a dedicated keyboard. But using it to VNC into remote computers is awesome over WIFI and so much lighter/easier to carry around. I love it so far..


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 10, 2010)

So far there is only thing I dont like about it. 

I bought two apps for my kids (tic tac toe and monkey lunchbox) and now i cant get them off the damn thing


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hi there

Not a buyer -- yet -- but did try it out this weekend. Couple of thoughts:

Typing on it is WAY better than I was expecting (and I wasn't expecting it to be BAD in the first place). potential buyers don;t take this observation to the bank because it was like, five minutes of trying it out. BUT I could two-finger blast on it fairly successfully!

One thing I tried, thought that it would be a done-deal BUT IT IS NOT, is to use some of the MBP trackpad gestures on it. Again, I did not put it through all the hoops but I was very surprised to find that Safari did not respond to a page back/forward gesture! You'd think that the iPad would have touch baked in all over the place but I had to point to the damned back soft-button. Am I doing it wrong??


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

no your not doing it wrong there are not many gestures supported right now, most likely because its still early and since they closely linked to iphone OS and the iphone screen is too small for three fingers. I am sure with time they will add gestures to the ipad. I was surprised at a few things with my five minutes in the store. It was heavier than I expected...although I expected that since everyone seems to say this. Also it was smaller than I expected, I think I thought it would be only slightly smaller than the screen on my macbook pro 13 but it actually is quite small. The size made it perfect for typing with both hands while holding it in either orientation, I thought that it would be clunky to type on in at least one orientation if not both and I would end up holding it with one hand and pecking with the other but actually it was pretty good. That said I am going to hold off until the fall I have the feeling they will release new hardware when they release OS 4 for the ipad


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

yes! I found the screen smaller than what I was anticipating, too! Dunno if that's good or bad... there's prolly "an app for either of that" (it depends on the use).


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

TGV said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, this is the beginning of a new computing era, just wait and see


Not in the sense of replacing full computer units; at least, not for me. The iPad doesn't even come _close_ to replacing my Mac at home, and using finger(s) to navigate versus a typical mouse won't win me over either. I also prefer a physical keyboard a lot more.

The iPad is a cool device, I give it that. But it won't replace my Mac any time soon - likely never. Especially since I also own an iPhone which does the job for me on-the-go.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

The iPad will replace my need for a laptop. I will still need a work computer, it just wont be a macbook pro next time around.... most likely anyways. The iPad is a perfect for a portable device, and great for travelling, especially when traveling my motorbike, its so much more compact and takes up way less space then my MBP. It is the re-start of the tablet market, and its finally put the tablet market in the right direction. A tablet needs a UI designed for touch, not a UI designed for keyboard and mouse with added functionality to make it touch accessible.


----------



## Alex26 (Jan 30, 2010)

It has everything I need on a day to day basis when I'm not at the office or at home on my iMac for work. Video, music, amazing web experience and internet in general. I have yet to download iWork but the keyboard so far is amazing and so fast !!! 
I am pretty sure it will also come in handy in my work (event coordinator) as I often need to read and edit docs that I usually have on paper but not in electronic format due to the size of my laptop (try and and manage a congress with an iBook G4 when you have to run around all day !!!! that thing (aka Roger) is heavy !).

I have yet to name it... but I think it's a boy !


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I just picked up a 64GB Wifi and I must say that I am quite pleased so far. I've only had it for an hour so haven't had the chance to properly get acquainted with it  but it is fast and makes browsing the net a new experience for me. Typing is still a little bizarre but as with the iPhone it took a little time to get used to it. One thing I did notice is after playing around with it and picking up my iPhone, the screen seemed really small and kind of surprised me! 

Hopefully my girlfriend likes it to or else I might have a hard time justifying the purchase.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macaholic said:


> yes! I found the screen smaller than what I was anticipating, too! Dunno if that's good or bad... there's prolly "an app for either of that" (it depends on the use).


Reading glasses.


----------



## AgentX (Jan 17, 2008)

Still loving my 64Gb 3G, a few days after picking it up.

I've been hunting for some accessories over the last few days, and of course the main one I wanted -- the camera-connection kit -- is sold out everywhere. Probably could have picked one up at the release, but stupidly chose to hold off.

However, I did pick up the keyboard dock yesterday. It's useful, but since I prefer keeping the iPad in a case (presently the Apple one), not fun having to remove the case to dock the iPad. So today I picked up an Apple BT keyboard and have been playing with that instead. I don't *need* to have the keyboard, but it'll be handy for typing up my blog posts and whatnot.

What about you guys? Any preference between the keyboard dock, and the BT keyboard -- possibly alongside a regular dock?

I'm tempted to pick up one of the silicone/snap-on cases, but I like having the bit of screen protection Apple's folio case provides. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## exar khun (May 27, 2010)

still loving my 64GB 3G ipad after a few days of use...actually this is my 1st apple product...been a pc user all my life and i'm quite pleased with the ipad's speed, potability and look...
the size is just perfect and touch screen is great...even the virtual keyboard is performing way better than i expected...start-up time and browsing is super fast...
my only complains are the lack of flash (since we watch a lot of streaming videos online), glass easily smudged with fingerprints and the glare when reading...but aside from that i'm impressed with the ipad...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Got the 32GB Wifi, tethered to my iPhone's 6Gb Rogers data plan.

overall, really liking this. Typing is A LOT better than I thought it would be. LOVE the instant-on. LOVE the battery life (that, frankly, changes everything when you don't give looking for an outlet a second thought ALL DAY LONG), LOVE it's speed, my God. Even the lack of multitasking is almost -- almost -- not an issue. You're typing an email, click over to Safari, copy some text or a URL, switch back to Mail and the email you are typing is still open. Yeah, the other iThings do this but, with how one would use the iPad, end-user multitasking will be even more common than it was with the iPhone/Touch.

Got Pages and Keynote for it and am putting it through the hoops. Of course the feature set is not up to par with the Mac versions but, for some uses, they should work great so long as you keep your blinders on and build stuff completely within the iPa versions. Haven't gone through the issues of swapping between the two versions, which is where issues have come up from what I have read.

A couple of issues that jump out at me; if you want to email attachments, like Pages or PDFs you have to do so from the productivity app, NOT from Mail. There is also no text search in Safari...

and speaking of Safari... anybody else think it's WEIRD that you cannot page back and forth using SWIPES?? Or have some gesture to Expose your open browser windows?? You HAVE TO use the software buttons! I find that very odd, given how "TOUCH" is hyped on this thing...

but overall, count me as very impressed.


----------



## enon (Feb 12, 2010)

This is why the iPad will never replace the desktop:


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

enon said:


> This is why the iPad will never replace the desktop:


When did someone say it would replace a desktop?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Garry said:


> When did someone say it would replace a desktop?


Agreed.

I have a 15" MBP with a 24" BENQ panel attached. For the core of my particular type of work the iPad will never do what I need. For a vast majority of other tasks, however, I think it can. Heck, I could even send invoices out of the thing! 

And it provides this array of functions in a form that's easy to carry, QUICK to use (instant on) and HUGE battery life so that, through the course of a typical day, you never even think about looking for a plug. The iPad has a very fluid "interface" with one's life.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Loving it more and more with each passing day. Typing exceeded my expectations and the touch iWork really helps make it a great productivity tool. Battery life is insane as well as the display quality. Reading books will never be the same for me, and the apps that pour in over time are really going to make this an outstanding device. The whole "it's a giant iPod touch" analogy really goes by the wayside when you use the right apps. After all, is a "swimming pool just a giant bathtub?" I am really thrilled with being an early adopter. My iMac is getting good rest and the iPad has saved me money on the need for a MacBook. My only criticism is Apple's failure to allow Bluetooth tethering with an iPhone. I look forward to seeing this device change the game, and how it evolves over time.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

:clap:


Garry said:


> When did someone say it would replace a desktop?


:clap:


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

The iPad is way better than I thought it would be. I just wish the accessories weren't so expensive...I mean 40 for a plastic charging dockmis insane. I will probably get a charging dock eventually when a third party releases one for cheap but until then I refuse to pay that much. Also some sort of unobtrusive stand would be awesome too. I never saw the apple case right now I am going caseless. Just bought the 32 gig wifi model and am going to tether it to my iPhone with mywi. I just wish I could tether with Bluetooth so it wouldn't be as much of a battery drain


----------



## GarageRock (Oct 5, 2008)

I wasn't planning on getting one just yet, but a guy at work had one, and being the geek that I am, I went & picked one up a few days ago. I just got the 16GB Wi-Fi model since Future Shop ran out of the 32 & 64 GB models, and were only expecting 3Gs in their next shipment (No 3G here as of yet...)

Been playing around with it this weekend, I didn't notice the Video app, so when I transferred videos over, open the iPod app, and didn't see them synced up...after a few tries, that's when I noticed the video app...love it so far!! I find that I'm missing the clock, same version as on the iPhone. Love the photos app with the pinch feature...need to find more pics to upload. Sirius radio app seems to crash, guess I'll keep my old PC laptop for that for the time being (I just wish Ubuntu would work for Sirius).

I have yet to read anything on it...but I can see this replacing my purchasing of paper copies of MacLife & MacWorld


----------



## dragon109 (Oct 24, 2009)

*You can tether?*



Macaholic said:


> Got the 32GB Wifi, tethered to my iPhone's 6Gb Rogers data plan.
> 
> You are tethering your ipad to your iphone on rogers?!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Dragon109 said:


> You are tethering your ipad to your iphone on rogers?!


Yup. I am typing this post on my WiFi ipad via my iPhone's data plan 

I didn't ever want to do the jailbreak but Apple and Rogers forced my hand. With that juicy 6GB data plan sitting there in my iPhone, and me barely using much of it (though not for a lack of trying -- I used my iPhone a fair bit on the web before I got the iPad), there was no way I was going to pay extra for a 3G iPad and another bloody data plan! So, jailbreak it was!

With version 3.1.3 of the iPhone OS -- sorry, "iOS" -- a jailbreak called "Spirit" worked. Among other lower level system things it installs an app called Cydia. It's like another App Store. From within Cydia, you install an app called MyWi, which turns your iPhone into a true WiFi hub.

I always found it odd that the Apple tethering only did so via the iPod data cable or Bluetooth. Why not just connect directly via WiFi?? The reason for this became apparent to me via this jail breaking process. App,e did this so they can control what devices access the tethered web connection! Well screw that!

The advantage of Apples App Store is that they can vet the security of all approved apps. The same cannot be said for Cydia. Therefore, I think that the only jail broken app I will install will be MyWi.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Happy news! Just got the e-mail from the Southgate Apple Store that the iPad I ordered is in! Will pick up tomorrow.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I find the more I use it the more I really like it. I've started reading 1984 in iBooks. The iPhone games are just more natural to play. I find much of the gaming time I would have spent on Wii, 360 or my iMac is now being played on the iPad. I don't even really have iPad games yet and this is already the case. I find I use my iPhone less for tasks it was probably ill suited for the in the first place, like browsing the web to kill time.

I find I'm just left waiting for killer apps for Twitter and Facebook to come along and I'll be happy as a clam. I find my love of podcasts rekindled. I download the video version of TWiT and listen while I work, as well as TEDTalks. I use AirSharing to watch videos over my local network without bothering to actually load files onto the device.

I read a quote somewhere last week that the iPhone is really just tiny iPad instead of the other way around as is often quoted. iPad just feels like the right way to enjoy content and my iPhone is back to the task it should be doing, being a mobile communication device.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Two words: freakin' awesome! For an oversized iPod Touch, this thing kiscks @ss. You should try one, SINC. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

modsuperstar said:


> I find I'm just left waiting for killer apps for Twitter and Facebook to come along and I'll be happy as a clam.


Originally I found myself wondering what holdup was for an updated Facebook app, but then it hit me... Safari is all I needed, as it gives me the full FB experience without the dedicated App. The iPad screen real estate makes it very useable. If they do update the App, I will check it out, but not sure I have a need for it.


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

*...*

Facebook app is already a go on jailbreak. Just use the iPhone Facebook app and full force to make it iPad sized


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Chookaboom said:


> Originally I found myself wondering what holdup was for an updated Facebook app, but then it hit me... Safari is all I needed, as it gives me the full FB experience without the dedicated App. The iPad screen real estate makes it very useable. If they do update the App, I will check it out, but not sure I have a need for it.


I was thinking the same thing last night.. same with the engadget app.. I don't see a need for it now.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> Two words: freakin' awesome! For an oversized iPod Touch, this thing kiscks @ss. You should try one, SINC. 'Nuff said.


I did already. They had a demo unit in London Drugs when I was in to pick up an external HD for my satellite receiver. While they checked stock in the back, I played with it a bit. It left me cold. The keyboard is the same as my iPhone, so one digit typing remains the order of the day and the way stuff disappears off into the frame of the darn thing while scrolling is just plain spooky and unnatural.

Even my iPhone and former iPod Touch didn't do that.

Glad I tried it though. It solidly convinced me that it really is an over sized piece of iPod Touch technology that is awkward to carry and useless to me.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Chookaboom said:


> Originally I found myself wondering what holdup was for an updated Facebook app, but then it hit me... Safari is all I needed, as it gives me the full FB experience without the dedicated App. The iPad screen real estate makes it very useable. If they do update the App, I will check it out, but not sure I have a need for it.


I find with the iPad I still want to access a mobile style interface. iPad may have a bigger screen, but the Facebook interface is built for point and click and not a touch interface. Bigger buttons and easy to read without having to zoom and scroll.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> I did already. They had a demo unit in London Drugs when I was in to pick up an external HD for my satellite receiver. While they checked stock in the back, I played with it a bit. It left me cold. The keyboard is the same as my iPhone, so one digit typing remains the order of the day and the way stuff disappears off into the frame of the darn thing while scrolling is just plain spooky and unnatural.
> 
> Even my iPhone and former iPod Touch didn't do that.
> 
> Glad I tried it though. It solidly convinced me that it really is an over sized piece of iPod Touch technology that is awkward to carry and useless to me.


Just like a swimming pool is an over-sized bathtub. Right now I'm using the external dock/keyboard and I would have to say this combination leaves net books cold. It functions very much like a laptop in this configuration with the added advantage of the things a laptop can't do, like make use of a multi-touch sensitive screen. Interesting that the more you become entrenched in your opinion about how useless and awkward the iPad is, the more many of us are becoming convinced that the exact opposite is true.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

You know what I find very funny....?
3 years ago I was wishing for a larger version of an iPod Touch, and many people on ehMac thought it was a bad idea, and would never happen, mostly because it was to big for your pocket, and lacking too many features as well as too small to be a laptop replacement.

It would appear that two million people and counting were with me on the concept.

The iPad is the absolute perfect size for viewing eBooks.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Thing is nobody's wrong and nobody's right on this debate on whether the iPad is useful or not --- except maybe the people who fail to consider what the iPad is and what it's for and make the decision on that, and who instead just hate the new thing or whatnot. I doubt it's anyone in this thread.

For me, no iPad yet. For my needs and my lifestyle, I used the iPad money I was setting aside to get a 15" Macbook Pro rather than a 13". I _had_ to get a laptop one way or another, so I might as well get a really good one with anti-glare screen that will last a long time, and then maybe at some point down the line when I consider the iPad something useful for what I need to do and my lifestyle, I might get one.

In the meantime my MBP is plenty computing for me, and I'd rather spend the rest of my time NOT looking at a computer screen if I can help it 

Patrix.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

My wife loved her iPod touch and when I showed her the keynote where the iPad was introduced, she was really looking forward to getting one.

She has a 16gb music collection and spends most of her time using apps around the house, so I decided to get her the 32gb wifi version and so far we are both really impressed with it.

We've watched quite a bit of HTML 5 video on it via Safari and it never seems to get warm.

It is a great supplemental device for me to use for surfing the web and it is my wife's main computer.

One question I have...does anyone know a timetable for CTV or CBC to start using HTML 5 video on their websites? That is about the only shortcoming the iPad has for my purposes.

I could see picking up a 16gb 3g iPad for myself at some point in the future.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Just like a swimming pool is an over-sized bathtub. Right now I'm using the external dock/keyboard and I would have to say this combination leaves net books cold. It functions very much like a laptop in this configuration with the added advantage of the things a laptop can't do, like make use of a multi-touch sensitive screen. Interesting that the more you become entrenched in your opinion about how useless and awkward the iPad is, the more many of us are becoming convinced that the exact opposite is true.


I must say that i totally agree with your statement. I know that some people simply cannot helpl themselves and have negatives things to say about everything. This is not specific to the iPad. For most that are complaining, I really don't understand why, because after having my iPad for about 2 weeks now, i have two things that bother me, lack of using MobileMe to work with iWorks iPad version and the glitches with wifi. Other than that, this thing is perfect. Show me a net book or laptop that's battery will last this long. I've been using my iPad daily and in 3 days of usage it still had 30% battery. There are so many positives to this that either people are smoking crack or simppy have not had enough time to enjoy the pleasures of this device. I never thought that i would get used to the typing on here, but guess what?! I can type at about 20WPM slower than my laptop, and i type about 90. 

I don't know about you guys, but the iPad is simply amazing!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Rounder said:


> I must say that i totally agree with your statement. I know that some people simply cannot helpl themselves and have negatives things to say about everything. This is not specific to the iPad. For most that are complaining, I really don't understand why, because after having my iPad for about 2 weeks now, i have two things that bother me, lack of using MobileMe to work with iWorks iPad version and the glitches with wifi. Other than that, this thing is perfect. Show me a net book or laptop that's battery will last this long. I've been using my iPad daily and in 3 days of usage it still had 30% battery. There are so many positives to this that either people are smoking crack or simppy have not had enough time to enjoy the pleasures of this device. I never thought that i would get used to the typing on here, but guess what?! I can type at about 20WPM slower than my laptop, and i type about 90.
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but the iPad is simply amazing!


Little Stevie is right; it's the most important thing he's ever done.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

patrix said:


> Thing is nobody's wrong and nobody's right on this debate on whether the iPad is useful or not --- except maybe the people who fail to consider what the iPad is and what it's for and make the decision on that, and who instead just hate the new thing or whatnot. I doubt it's anyone in this thread.
> 
> For me, no iPad yet. For my needs and my lifestyle, I used the iPad money I was setting aside to get a 15" Macbook Pro rather than a 13". I _had_ to get a laptop one way or another, so I might as well get a really good one with anti-glare screen that will last a long time, and then maybe at some point down the line when I consider the iPad something useful for what I need to do and my lifestyle, I might get one.
> 
> ...


Good points. It's all about personal needs. What works for you, may not work for the next person.

After long deliberation and hours at the Apple store, I'm passing on an iPad...for now.
I'm going with the 13" MBP simply because it's the best compromise for small portability and usability. The iPad may get there one day, but for me, typing and content creation is important.


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

Got one today! Looking forward to using it in conjunction with my Macbook (which I may upgrade soon...hmm). As a student, we'll see how this works.


----------

